# Mobo Dilemma..



## MegaMind (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey guys, my p5q mobo died... 
Went to rashi, they said it cant b repaired...
They said, One P5Q is avail at delhi but its a repaired mobo...
I said no to that n asked for credit note... Since ter  s one mobo at delhi rashi, they cannot provide credit note..
Then i spoke to the manager n he said that i can get any new mobo i want..
So planning on switching to Sandy bridge..

They've taken the value of my P5Q as 7.4K
They said,
For P8P67 PRO i hav to pay 4.5K more..
For P8Z68 V i hav to pay 5.5K more..

My ques s, *Which one to get?? *I am very short on cash...
P8Z68 V worth that 1K???


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 7, 2011)

ask yourselves. will u use ssd cashing and lucid v? or you will do multi gpu setup?


----------



## Faun (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah Z68 is worth the price 1k more.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 7, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ask yourselves. will u use ssd cashing and lucid v? or you will do multi gpu setup?



SSD - Not till Dec 2011
Multi GPU - Not for a year...

How s lucid v helpful?


----------



## Faun (Jun 7, 2011)

^^quicksync bro. You get the best of both, H and P series.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 7, 2011)

So quicksync is the only diff between P67 & Z68???


----------



## Faun (Jun 7, 2011)

^^Read this
AnandTech.com - Intel Z68 Chipset & Smart Response Technology (SSD Caching) Review


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 7, 2011)

Blindly go for Z68 for 1k more.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 8, 2011)

Difference between P8Z68-V & P8Z68-V pro other than the extra 2*sata 3.0 ports and IEEE 1394a ports??

Use of VIA 6308P controller, IEEE 1394a port?


----------



## Faun (Jun 8, 2011)

DTS.......

*in.asus.com/News/EaDs7oomBuA2LHDl/


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 8, 2011)

Get the Z68...its a steal bro!


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 8, 2011)

Faun said:


> DTS.......
> 
> ASUSTeK Computer Inc.



I have Xonar DX.. So i dont need onboard audio.



mukherjee said:


> Get the Z68...its a steal bro!



Thanks buddy i've made up my mind for z68-V, but Rashi guys said it is not avail now & also they do not know wen will it b avail...


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 8, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Thanks buddy i've made up my mind for z68-V, but Rashi guys said it is not avail now & also they do not know wen will it b avail...



Thats so sweet of u   

Imo P8Z68V is available in Kolkata atm,its the P8Z68V PRO thats not available!


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 8, 2011)

mukherjee said:


> Thats so sweet of u
> 
> Imo P8Z68V is available in Kolkata atm,its the P8Z68V PRO thats not available!



Z68 havnt arrived is chennai yet... 
Also i hav to get the mobo from Rashi only ..


----------



## Faun (Jun 8, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Z68 havnt arrived is chennai yet...
> Also i hav to get the mobo from Rashi only ..



Yeah Rashi is the distributor.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 13, 2011)

Faun said:


> Yeah Rashi is the distributor.



U mean all Asus mobos comes to Rashi and then get distributed locally??

Also how is MAXIMUS IV GENE-Z compared to P8Z68-V??


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 13, 2011)

Maximus series are one of the best mobo series. But whats the price. Any idea ?


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 14, 2011)

Gene-z is 0.5K lower than P8Z68-V.

Also is P8Z68-V a good OCer as P8P67 PRO??


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 16, 2011)

> Most damning was the fact that Lucid Virtu caused our PC to consume more power when idle than if we just used the GTX 570 1.3GB alone. Factor in the lack of perfect multi-GPU support, as we saw from our failed efforts to use a GeForce GTX 590 3GB, and it’s clear that Virtu needs some work before it’s ready for everyday use.
> 
> *Source*



Has this issue been resolved?


----------

